# Hello Everyone



## Numb26

New to the forum, just looking for some advice and help. DD was last Friday and I am still kind of numb


----------



## Tasorundo

Sorry you are here. There are lots of people that you can talk with or get advice from. Feel free to unpack whatever you wan to, it's a fairly safe place.


----------



## EmeryB

Many of us have been there as well so we understand. So sorry you are here, but this is a great place to talk and get helpful information. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeswecan

We are here to help. Sorry you joined the club no one wants to join.


----------



## arbitrator

*Welcome to the TAM Family! Sorry that you are here, but you are in the presence of a lot of experience here!

Never be afraid to air the precepts of your problem! Please know that you are now among friends!*


----------



## MattMatt

Hi, @Numb26 please post more when you feel able.


----------



## TXTrini

Sorry you are here Numb. I'm in the same boat, we'll get through together.


----------

